# Pale pink cm and af due any minute??



## Princesskell

Hi I'm currently 13dpo/cd29 of my 5th cycle ttc number 2.

On Tuesday evening I noticed the palest pink cm on the toilet paper as I wiped. I was gutted and thought af was on her way, although that isn't usually what happens for me before af. Anyway yesterday and today I have had a couple ore occasions of this lotion type, pale pink cm when I wipe, but nothing has reached my underwear.
Af usually arrives from cd28-30. I got bfn's on Tuesday morning and this morning at 13dpo...I just don't know what's going on?
If I was pg surely it would show up on a hpt?
I had this happen when I had a random 36 day cycle over Christmas but without the pink cm.
This month I'd taken vitamin bcomplex to try and lengthen my Lp so I'm thinking it's just that??
Anyone had these type of symptoms before? I'm driving myself mad with all the googling!:dohh: xxx


----------



## Pinkmoon_75

Hi Princesskell, we are exactly on the same boat!

I am on 13dpo of my cycle too!

On 10dpo I had a drop in my BBT, which was weird, because this only happens right before the AF, or one day after. I had a weird watery pink spotting on 11dpo, not enough to need a liner. It was like a drop of blood diluted in a spoon of water, no cramps at all. Yesterday (12dpo) I continue spotting a little, but way less than the day before (just noticing when I wiped). I normally spot before my AF, but this is totally different. Normally I start spotting on 13/14dpo, it is dark, with some EWCM and even with clots; and normally a have pretty heavy cramps along. There is no doubt when is AF. 

I took a HPT today, BFN. But I also read that BFP will be only possible after 3-4 days of implantation Some people have late implantation, and this would be our case. I was searching on fertility charts gallery, and a lot of women experienced IB on 10-11dpo, and only get BFP around 16-17dpo. So it is a waiting time.

Today my temps went up a bit. I had no spotting at all since yesterday night, until just few minutes ago, when I started spotting again pink/orangish again :nope: They say normally you spot only one day, so that's is scary. I am afraid that it becomes heavier in the next hours and voila! here is the AF just in time. I am scared that my body is playing tricks on me, doing things that never happened before just to make me feel pregnant :cry:

Anyway, I plan to retest on 17dpo, IF the damn AF doesn't show before (I know that is a loooooong way, but I HATE BFN!). I am sorry I can´t help you more. Just wait to see if AF shows, or retest later.

:flower:



Princesskell said:


> Hi I'm currently 13dpo/cd29 of my 5th cycle ttc number 2.
> 
> On Tuesday evening I noticed the palest pink cm on the toilet paper as I wiped. I was gutted and thought af was on her way, although that isn't usually what happens for me before af. Anyway yesterday and today I have had a couple ore occasions of this lotion type, pale pink cm when I wipe, but nothing has reached my underwear.
> Af usually arrives from cd28-30. I got bfn's on Tuesday morning and this morning at 13dpo...I just don't know what's going on?
> If I was pg surely it would show up on a hpt?
> I had this happen when I had a random 36 day cycle over Christmas but without the pink cm.
> This month I'd taken vitamin bcomplex to try and lengthen my Lp so I'm thinking it's just that??
> Anyone had these type of symptoms before? I'm driving myself mad with all the googling!:dohh: xxx


----------



## missaria

I had this in my last two cycles, and unfortunately they both turned out to be BFN. Hope it is positive for you, though.


----------



## Princesskell

Pinkmoon_75 said:


> Hi Princesskell, we are exactly on the same boat!
> 
> I am on 13dpo of my cycle too!
> 
> On 10dpo I had a drop in my BBT, which was weird, because this only happens right before the AF, or one day after. I had a weird watery pink spotting on 11dpo, not enough to need a liner. It was like a drop of blood diluted in a spoon of water, no cramps at all. Yesterday (12dpo) I continue spotting a little, but way less than the day before (just noticing when I wiped). I normally spot before my AF, but this is totally different. Normally I start spotting on 13/14dpo, it is dark, with some EWCM and even with clots; and normally a have pretty heavy cramps along. There is no doubt when is AF.
> 
> I took a HPT today, BFN. But I also read that BFP will be only possible after 3-4 days of implantation Some people have late implantation, and this would be our case. I was searching on fertility charts gallery, and a lot of women experienced IB on 10-11dpo, and only get BFP around 16-17dpo. So it is a waiting time.
> 
> Today my temps went up a bit. I had no spotting at all since yesterday night, until just few minutes ago, when I started spotting again pink/orangish again :nope: They say normally you spot only one day, so that's is scary. I am afraid that it becomes heavier in the next hours and voila! here is the AF just in time. I am scared that my body is playing tricks on me, doing things that never happened before just to make me feel pregnant :cry:
> 
> Anyway, I plan to retest on 17dpo, IF the damn AF doesn't show before (I know that is a loooooong way, but I HATE BFN!). I am sorry I can´t help you more. Just wait to see if AF shows, or retest later.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm currently 13dpo/cd29 of my 5th cycle ttc number 2.
> 
> On Tuesday evening I noticed the palest pink cm on the toilet paper as I wiped. I was gutted and thought af was on her way, although that isn't usually what happens for me before af. Anyway yesterday and today I have had a couple ore occasions of this lotion type, pale pink cm when I wipe, but nothing has reached my underwear.
> Af usually arrives from cd28-30. I got bfn's on Tuesday morning and this morning at 13dpo...I just don't know what's going on?
> If I was pg surely it would show up on a hpt?
> I had this happen when I had a random 36 day cycle over Christmas but without the pink cm.
> This month I'd taken vitamin bcomplex to try and lengthen my Lp so I'm thinking it's just that??
> Anyone had these type of symptoms before? I'm driving myself mad with all the googling!:dohh: xxxClick to expand...

Thank you pinkmoon. It's nice to know someone else is in the same boat. I hope it's good news for us in the end.
Ok so we might be implanting late so may need to test later? :wacko:
Crazy!! Keep me updated with how you go this evening. Every minute is important right now! Xxx



missaria said:


> I had this in my last two cycles, and unfortunately they both turned out to be BFN. Hope it is positive for you, though.

Unfortunately a lot of the googling I'm doing points to the same missaria :dohh:
Thanks for sharing xxx


----------



## Pinkmoon_75

Hi Princesskell, how are you doing today? My light pink spotting stopped completely (I hope), that is the very first time that it happens to me!. No, wait, during my first pregnancy I also spotted pink like one week before my period's due (but only one time, not three days like this). It was light but evident enough to make me think I had my AF. 

My breast has been tender for the last four days (that is my normal PMS symptom), but no signs of AF whatsoever. I feel nauseous here and there, but I am also get nauseous when I m excited or nervous, which is the case of this month!

This is my 6th month TTC for #1; and will be the last month trying naturally. I am 38, and if I don't get pregnant now I will search for medical help (which I don't want).:shrug:


----------



## Princesskell

Hi pinkmoon,
That sounds very hopeful and great that this has happened before :yipee: the nausea sounds brill!. 
I'm still the same too :yipee: the pink cm seems to have stopped too but the only other symptoms I have is af type cramps...:dohh:
I'm just confused and don't want to get my hopes up after the last time this happened, although I never had the pink cm then? :wacko:
When will you test again? Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Ok so just got a positive opk :saywhat: don't ask why i took an opk just needed to wee on something! What does that mean?! :wacko: xxx


----------



## Pinkmoon_75

WOW, that's funny. (and probably GOOD!)

I don't want to get your hopes up, but I had read about people using OPK's as pregnancy tests, and look what I found:

A woman trying to conceive asked her doctor if she could use Ovulation Predictor Tests (OPK's) as Home Pregnancy Tests (HPT's). The reason for the question is that it is asked a lot on "trying to conceive" web sites. Many women will have an extra OPK after ovulating and may want to use it as an HPT. Here is what the doctor said.

The chemical make-up of LH (LH is the hormone that triggers the release of the egg and is very high prior to ovulation and causes a positive result on an OPK), is one thread short of being hCG (HCG is produced by the placenta during prenancy and it is what HPT's look for). That is why you will not get a + hpt if you are having your LH surge, but you will get a + OPK if you are pregnant, that one thread that is in the hCG, but missing from the LH is what makes the hpt work.

But on the other hand, he did say that an OPK is probably the most sensitive hpt you can buy. He said that there are two ways to use it.

1. Using it daily and if your test line gets darker then you are most probably pregnant

2. Use it once (yeah right ), and if your test line is as dark as or darker than the referance line then you are pregnant.

He said that the only bad things about using the OPK are that

1. The OPK will pick up a + hCG before the doctor's office test but about two days after a beta test would pick it up (detecting 10mIU of hCG being between 7dpo - 9dpo ~ according to the average impant of 5-7 days), so if you are waiting to take a urine test at the doc's office, you would still have to wait.

2. It detects pregnancy so early that it will detect chemical pregnancy and early m/c pregnancy

3. Cannot be used reliably by PCOS patients if they have a high LH (as most do)

And.....somebody else says:



OPKs don't have the same quality control that HPTs have. LH and HCG share very similar sequence/shape and HPTs contain antibodies that can only detect HCG; but OPKs usually aren't that clean (since they don't have to be) and typically pick-up some HCG in addition to LH.

After my m/c my doc said I could monitor my own HCG levels (dropping) with OPKs since they were cheaper than HPTs and it worked!



ANYWAY, maybe you retest???:flower:


As about me; I started spotting again at afternoon but it was very light, and very dark chocolate color. So weird. I decided to take an appointment with my OB, and he said that i could be pregnant but since I probably ovulated later, the HPT couldn't detect it. Soooo, tomorrow I am doing an endovaginal ultrasound, run some blood and urine tests, to see 1) if I'm pregnant, 2) if my hormones are ok, and 3) if I'm not pregnant, see if there is something wrong in my uterous.

So excited and nervous :wacko:


----------



## Princesskell

Oh pinkmoon...I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Pop in to the ttc lucky Conkers thread if you ever fancy...a group of lovely ladies ttc'ing, I've found it a great support group through all this!
Let me know how things go.
I'm going to use a hpt tomorrow xxx


----------



## Princesskell

eeeeeeeek!
A squinter at 15dpo...a squinter at 15dpo!! :yipee:
attached a pic...what do you think?? Also got positive opk on from last night which has dried lighter than it looked last night!
 



Attached Files:







220214_zpsbbc90c83.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 122


----------



## mommakiss

I'm so excited for you!!!! A line is a line so matter how faint!!! I have had some VERY minor spotting that I'm HOPING a couple days ago. My AF isn't due till next week. I'm hoping it is IB but I'm to nervous to test! Your inspiring me to go ahead and start testing!


----------



## Princesskell

Well do not lose hope if you get a bfn...it's 15dpo today for me!
Thank you!
Let us know xxx


----------



## Princesskell

How are you pinkmoon and mommakiss? xxx


----------



## Veronica86

I know this is old but Princesskell you've given me some much needed hope!!

I'm 13 DPO tpday and had a BFN with FMU. This afternoon when checking my cervix I've found pink creamy CM. I do usually spot before AF but it's usually mixed with EWCM and clots, just as you mentioned. This is definitely creamy and is orange/pink. 

Praying I get my BFP this cycle- we timed BD perfectly this month and I confirmed my O day with temping and OPK's!


----------

